# Baking Business



## BakingQueen (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello,
My family and I recently decided that we are going to start a small baking business. We are going to be working at a market on Saturdays selling cheesecakes, cookies, cupcakes, etc. However, before we get started, we are looking for a name for our business. The name needs to be unique, simple, and fun. If anybody has ideas for names, I would love to hear them!

Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha, Ha, Baking Queen, we seem to be living the same dream!  I had a very hard time picking my name.  It would lose it's luster after awhile or I would google it and find out there were about a dozen other small businesses around the world with the same name.  Not a problem for your actual business, but if you want a website to sell things over the net (which I hope to do with my gumpaste flowers, etc), it gets dicey.

The best idea I can give you is to pick a bunch of names and write them out, say them, talk them over with friends and family and do reserach in your local yellow pages and even google it!  You will know when the right one rolls off your tongue!

Good luck.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2009)

how about "baking queen"


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 31, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Ha, Ha, Baking Queen, we seem to be living the same dream! I had a very hard time picking my name. It would lose it's luster after awhile or I would google it and find out there were about a dozen other small businesses around the world with the same name. Not a problem for your actual business, but if you want a website to sell things over the net (which I hope to do with my gumpaste flowers, etc), it gets dicey.
> 
> The best idea I can give you is to pick a bunch of names and write them out, say them, talk them over with friends and family and do reserach in your local yellow pages and even google it! You will know when the right one rolls off your tongue!
> 
> Good luck.


 OMG you do gum paste? I took some classes on it and hated it I still have all the tools and cut outs. I think I hated it because the gum paste classes was after the 8-9 hour cake decorating classes and I was tired by then .


----------



## BakingQueen (Jan 31, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Ha, Ha, Baking Queen, we seem to be living the same dream! I had a very hard time picking my name. It would lose it's luster after awhile or I would google it and find out there were about a dozen other small businesses around the world with the same name. Not a problem for your actual business, but if you want a website to sell things over the net (which I hope to do with my gumpaste flowers, etc), it gets dicey.
> 
> The best idea I can give you is to pick a bunch of names and write them out, say them, talk them over with friends and family and do reserach in your local yellow pages and even google it! You will know when the right one rolls off your tongue!
> 
> Good luck.


 

Thanks for the advice! I'll certainly keep looking. Some of my problems have been the same, as I have often googled a name that I like and found that it is popular. It gets mind-boggling. Did you have much luck with your own name?


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2009)

i goggled baking queen and it is everywhere, back to drawing board


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been using Cakes 'n Nibbles for awhile now.  It takes in both my baking and catering.  It wasn't my standout choice but it works with my business and my personality.  My Website will hopefully be up by March.


----------



## BakingQueen (Jan 31, 2009)

I have thought about using the name D'serts...but I'm not sure yet. I would love to check out your website once it is up.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 31, 2009)

how bout" Just D'serts? " one i was going to use for dessert cafe in my dreams.


----------



## BakingQueen (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a very good idea. I like it! I'll certainly give it some thought. Thank you!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 31, 2009)

Babe, that is a great name!  And I am sure that spelling is pretty unique!


----------

